# Noch einer der ein Haus mit Teich gekauft hat



## jala (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
zu unserem Haus "bekamen"  wir 2013 einen ca. 55.000 Liter Teich dazu  
Wir finden ihn toll, haben aber kaum Ahnung. Beim lesen im Forum habe ich schon den ersten Fehler entdeckt.
Wir habe ihn erst mal leer gepumpt  da ca. 30 cm Schlamm und Blätter darin waren, die Form verändert und wieder Wasser hinein gelassen. ( eigener Brunnen vorhanden).
Fische waren nicht im Teich aber jede Menge Seerosen. Alle Farben, über klares, braues, grünes Wasser haben wir alles erlebt. Danach wurde es besser. Jede Menge __ Frösche haben wir auch wieder und viele __ Libellen gibt es auch.
Hinzugekommen sind dann im Juli ca. 30 Goldorfen, ca. 10 - 12 cm.
Bis vor einer Woche war alles gut. Jetzt haben wir am Rand an verschiedenen Stellen kleine grüne Pflanzen im Wasser, sehen fast aus wie ein Kleeblatt und die vermehren sich rasend schnell.
Ich habe mal einige Foto`s vom Teich hochgeladen. Ein Bild trägt den Namen "Was ist das"
Genau darum geht es, was ist das.?Wir würden ungern mit Chemi arbeiten. Eine Filteranlage gibt es nicht, nur zwei Pumpen.
Wenn zur Beratung noch was nötig ist bitte um Nachricht.
Grüße Hermann

    Anhang anzeigen 136121 Anhang anzeigen 136122


----------



## Wild (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
im Volksmund sagt man __ Entengrütze dazu. Wächst in fast allen Teichen und ist eine Schwimmpflanze. Bei sehr nährstoffhaltigen Teichen kann sie die ganze Oberfläche überziehen. Da muss man dann ständig abkeschern. Ich habe nur einige wenige an den Rändern und bei mir wächst sie fast gar nicht. Kann aber wie gesagt durchaus zum Problem werden. Andererseits bekommst du durch abkeschern auch jede Menge Nährstoffe aus den Teich heraus. Ich denke, du musst warten wie sich die Sache bei dir entwickelt. Auf Chemie solltest du auf alle Fälle verzichten.

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## jala (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Norbert,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich das mal weiter beobachten und ggf. keschern.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## lotta (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Hermann,
falls du sie dann, wenn die __ Entengrütze(Wasserlinse) überhand nimmt, loswerden willst?
Ich wäre ein dankbarer Abnehmer .
Also melde dich bitte, wenns bei euch zu viel wird.
Gruß Bine


----------



## jolantha (3. Aug. 2014)

jala schrieb:


> Hallo,
> .
> Hinzugekommen sind dann im Juli ca. 30 Goldorfen, ca. 10 - 12 cm.
> Bis vor einer Woche war alles gut. Jetzt haben wir am Rand an verschiedenen Stellen kleine grüne Pflanzen im Wasser, sehen fast aus wie ein Kleeblatt und die vermehren sich rasend schnell.
> ...



Hallo Hermann,
eigentlich hast du dir Deine Fragen schon alle selbst beantwortet : 30 Goldorfen ----Kacken Dir jetzt Deinen Teich zu !!
Was entsteht :  __ Entengrütze durch zu viele Nährstoffe 
Was fehlt : Filteranlage um die Nährstoffe wieder raus zu holen ! 
Mein Tip : Fische alle verschenken, und wieder einen wunderschönen natürlichen Teich haben


----------



## lotta (3. Aug. 2014)

Jolanta, 
ich denke bei 55000Litern, dürften die 10 Orfen schon verweilen können.
Der *Filter*, wäre allerdings eine gute Option.
Die "Fischkacke" und die damit eingebrachten Nährstoffe, 
sollten aus dem Teich ja auch wieder raus
Gruß Bine


----------



## jala (3. Aug. 2014)

so,so, lach ;-)
jetzt habe ich den Salat.
Eine will die __ Entengrütze, die andere sagt mir, Fische weg, dann habe ich aber keine Entengrütze mehr abzugeben, grübel, grübel.
Nach meinen bisherigen Infos müsste ich einen riesigen, teuren Filter haben, für den ich bislang keinen Platz habe.

Was gibt es denn für alternative Möglichkeiten?
Gruß Hermann


----------



## lotta (3. Aug. 2014)

Eigenbaufilter und eine nicht allzu schwache Pumpe, wäre doch schonmal ein Anfang.
Zu diesen Themen, gibts hier richtig viel zu lesen...
Viel Vergnügen dabei 
Bine


----------



## Digicat (3. Aug. 2014)

Servus Hermann

Herzlich Willkommen

Schöner Teich 

Ich hatte 31 Goldorfen in einem fast 5x so großen Schwimmteich. Die Goldorfen können schon so um die 50cm groß werden. Wird bei Dir aber sicher noch Jahre dauern.

Aber du solltest vielleicht über eine Reduktion in ein, zwei Jahren nachdenken.

Die __ Wasserlinsen übernehmen mit den anderen Teichpflanzen den Nitratabbau in deinem Teich und verschwinden wenn sie keinen Dünger (Nitrat) mehr im Wasser vorfinden.
Falls sie Dir zuviel werden, kannst sie ja kompostieren. Nebenbei stehen sie in direkter Algenkonkurrenz. Sie entziehen den Algen, vorzugsweise Schwebalgen, das Nitrat und die Trübung wird weniger.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo und willkommen!  Ich schließe mich Lotta an, die jetzigen Verhältnisse sind absolut kein Grund die Fische wegzugeben! Die sind ja noch recht klein, auch wenn Du auf jeden Fall einen Filter brauchen wirst, da die ja auch wachsen, können die aber meiner Meinung nach nicht alleun für die jetzige Wassertrübung verantwortlich sein, bei DEM Volumen! Da habe ich eher die überhängenden Büsche auf der Rückseite im Verdacht, ihr Laub da hinein zu werfen..... kontrolliere das doch mal.
lg ina


----------



## Michael der 2. (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Hermann

Mir fällt da auf den ersten Blick direkt was auf...
Die Folie auf dem Foto, auf dem kein Wasser drin ist - Die Folie scheint da einfach irgendwie unter den Steinen begraben zu sein. Bentuze mal die Forensuche nach dem Thema "Kapillarsperre" oder "Saugsperre".
Dann hast du ja außer den Seerosen wirklich kein Pflanzen drin, bzw ich kann da sonst keine erkennen. Evtl sind sie ja frisch eingesetzt und fallen noch nicht auf ?
Wie sieht es mit Unterwasserpflanzen aus ?

Grüße Michael


----------



## jolantha (3. Aug. 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Jolanta,
> ich denke bei 55000Litern, dürften die 10 Orfen schon verweilen können.
> Der *Filter*, wäre allerdings eine gute Option.
> Die "Fischkacke" und die damit eingebrachten Nährstoffe,
> ...


Bine,
was meinst Du, wie lange das 10 Orfen bleiben ?? 
Bei mir waren es 9 Koi, und jetzt sind vom letzten Jahr immer noch mehr als 50 über


----------



## Digicat (3. Aug. 2014)

Servus

Ihr sprecht immer von 10 Stück 



jala schrieb:


> Hinzugekommen sind dann im Juli ca. 30 Goldorfen, ca. 10 - 12 cm.



Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (3. Aug. 2014)

Danke Helmut,
ich hatte es am Anfang ja auch richtig übernommen, und bin dann irgendwie in die 10 mit reingerutscht.
Bei 30 gibts dann eben noch mehr Kinder, die haben ja schließlich nichts Anderes zu tun


----------



## jala (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo an alle Antwortenden,
ich sehe schon, ich muss mimich doch intensiver mit dem Thema befassen.
Zum Thema Kapillarsperre, im Randbereich ist nochmal ein Versatz nach einem halben Meter. Zwischen Wasser und  Erde sind ca 80 cm.
Unterwasserpflanzen, die Sauerstoff produzieren (sicherlich zu wenig) sind vorhanden. Tipp's welche sinnvoll sind ?
Auf den sogenannten Fachhandel würde ich mich ungern verlassen.


----------



## lotta (3. Aug. 2014)

oh  richtig, sorry

Wie wären __ Sonnenbarsche zur Geburtenkontrolle?


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen

Ob 10 oder 30 Orfen sind zum Glück keine koi oder schlimmer Goldfische.  Sie vermehren sich nicht so doll und fressen gern den Nachwuchs wenn es wenig Futter gibt. 
Bei der Teichgröße würde ich garnicht Füttern. 
Was die anderen Sachen angeht, Kapilarsperre sollte unbedingt überprüft werden bzw hergestellt werden. Und eine Filterung zumindest über einen CS2 würde ich dringend anraten. 
Besser einen für einen Skimmer und einen für die Bodenabsaugung. Beide mit ca. 15000 Liter Pumpen dann hast auch eine gute durchlüftung vom Teich.
Dann das ganze noch mit Ordentlich Pflanzen besetzt und gut sollte es sein erst einmal. 

LG René


----------



## jala (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Bine, an so etwas hatte ich bei Bedarf schon mal gedacht. Optimal wäre eine Kombination mit Fröschen, nehmen auch extrem zu.
Allerdings haben 4 Nachbarn auch Teiche und __ Frösche.......

Hallo troll, mit den Angaben bin ich etwas überfordert, 
Gruß Hermann


----------



## F.S (3. Aug. 2014)

Hi

CS2 bedeutet Compactsieve 2. Das ist ein Vorfilter, genauer gesagt ein Spaltsieb, mit dem der Grobschmutz wie Algen, Laubblätter oder Fischkot aus dem Wasser befördert wird. Das Wasser wird durch eine Pumpe, welche sich im Teich befindet in den Compactsieve über der Wasseroberfläche, also an Land befördert und das Wasser fällt einfach durch das Sieb und hinterlässt den Dreck auf dem Sieb. Das saubere Wasser fließt wieder zurück in den Teich.

Schau dir mal dieses Video an:




_View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qgB8YKrWajQ_

An Unterwasserpflanzen würde ich Hornhaut und __ Wasserpest in großer Menge empfehlen. Einfach jeweils ein Bündel davon an einen Stein binden und einfach ins Wasser werfen.

LG Fabian

Übrigens ein schöner Teich und tolle Seerosen


----------



## jala (3. Aug. 2014)

Oh Mann ich komme ja kaum zum lesen.
 Gute Nacht, bis morgen...


----------



## Michael der 2. (4. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Du hast ja schon __ Hornkraut (Foto) drin. Da Wären noch __ Tausendblatt oder __ Wasserhahnenfuß, die du setzen könntest. Von beidem könnte ich dir was geben. Wenn es auch keine riesigen Portionen sind. Der Wasserhahnenfuß sieht jetzt leider nicht mehr so schön aus, der bildet sich nach der schönen Blüte schnell zurück, erledigt aber seine Arbeit.
Bei deinem Teich ist ja schon einiges, was du setzen kannst.

Grüße Michael


----------



## jala (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Michael,
das Angebot nehme ich doch gerne an. Vielen Dank.
Gruss Hermann


----------



## jala (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
nach fast einem Jahr ein kleiner Zwischenbericht.
Mittlerweile habe ich einen Naturagart Langzeitfilter mit Grobfilter,
eine NG Pumpe NG7500 mit Vorfilter. Die Pumpe habe ich mit einem Dimmer angepasst, damit die Fließgeschwindigkeit für den Filter nicht zu hoch ist
Mehrere Wasserpflanzen.
Der Filter war am Anfang, besonders in den Organicfeinfiltern, oft voll, allerdings wird es besser.
Die Filter werde ich durch Schaumstoff-Filter ersetzen, die deutlich besser zu reinigen sind.
Wenn das Wetter besser ist, werde ich noch Bilder einstellen.
Gru


----------



## krallowa (22. Juni 2015)

jala schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter besser ist, werde ich noch Bilder einstellen.
> Gru


Super, genau das ist das Stichwort, Fotos sagen mehr als Worte.
Freu mich auf die Bilder.
Ansonsten schön geworden.


----------



## jala (15. Juli 2015)

So, nun die fehlenden Bilder,

Nachwuchs gibt es auch schon, allerdings sind die älteren Fische bei dem Wetter kaum noch zu sehen.

Eine Abschottung durch ein Segel ist bei der Teichgröße nicht machbar.

Somit habe ich einen grünen Teich zur Zeit. ;-)

Als Ergänzung zum Filter habe ich noch eine Aqua Forte Power UVC T5 mit 75 Watt installiert.

Mal schauen ob das ein "Kampf gegen Windmühlenflügel" wird. Wie sagt man hier im Forum, man muss Geduld haben....

Schönen Tag noch

Hermann


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2015)

Lienen ist ca. 30 min von mir. Wenn du noch __ Wasserpest brauchst schreib mal ne PN.
Bad Iburg auf die Bahn...Löhne wieder runter und dann noch 15 min.

Bist dir sicher das du Goldorfen hast. Auf deinem ersten Bild habe ich fast an Goldelritzen gedacht. Hast mal ein besseres Bild von den Tieren bzw. wie groß sind die 'Eltern jetzt.

Diesen Stich den du auf dem einen Bild zeigst...Nr. 6 ... könnte man den nicht schön als Pflanzen oder Bodenfilter nutzen ?


----------



## jala (28. Juli 2015)

Wieder mal ein kurzer Bericht.
So langsam scheint die UVC Lampe und mein VLCVF etwas zu bewirken. Mittlerweile kann ich nicht mehr nur 5 cm weit ins Wasser schauen, sondern ca. 30 - 40 cm.
Für mich ist das schon ein Erfolg. Nochmals Danke an das Forum und die hilfreichen Tipp`s
Gruß Hermann
PS: Es sind die Wolken, die sich im Bild auf der Wasseroberfläche spiegeln, kein Schlamm o.ä.


----------



## jala (29. Juli 2015)

Mittlerweile haben meine  ca.20 Krebsscheren auch die Richtung erkannt und sind sichtbar


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Hermann, 
habe grade erst festgestellt, daß es dich auch noch gibt 
Wir können ja tauschen, grünes Wasser gegen schwarzes !! 
Aber frag mich nicht warum meines fast schwarz ist, ich glaube das kommt durch das Unwetter, das hier
durchgetobt ist.


----------



## jala (7. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
ich merke so langsam, mit meinem Langzeitfilter von Naturagart und der UVC Lampe kommt der Filter oder ich an seine Grenzen 
Die Schwebealgen sind als Klumpen im Wasser unterwegs und der Filter ist nach wenigen Tagen komplett dicht. Der  VLCVF hilt zwar, ist allerdings ja auch nur eine provisorische Lösung.
Ich werde mal wieder ein wenig im Forum lesen und schauen was zu tun sein könnte. 
.....................


----------



## jala (7. Aug. 2015)

jala schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich merke so langsam, mit meinem Langzeitfilter von Naturagart und der UVC Lampe kommt der Filter oder ich an seine Grenzen
> Die Schwebealgen sind als Klumpen im Wasser unterwegs und der Filter ist nach wenigen Tagen komplett dicht. Der  VLCVF hilt zwar, ist allerdings ja auch nur eine provisorische Lösung.
> Ich werde mal wieder ein wenig im Forum lesen und schauen was zu tun sein könnte.
> .....................


So, da ein Thema gerade wieder hochgekommen ist , Tonnenfilter, habe ich mir das mal durchgelesen. Vielfach wird von dem Volumen der Filtertonnen gesprochen, für meinen Teich ist für mich die Frage nach der  Größe der/des Tonnenfilters den ich bräuchte.
Auf der Seite von "Heuft-Plaidt" schreibt er von seinem ersten Selbstbau von bis zu 50.000 Liter, entspräche ja in etwa meinem derzeitigen Teich. Ist das realistisch ?
Hat jemand eine ähnliche Konstellation wie ich und einen Tonnenfilter im Einsatz ?
Freue mich auf  Tipps und Anregungen
Grüße Hermann


----------



## jala (19. Aug. 2015)

Da ich ja langsam etwas mehr und etwas tiefer schauen kann , habe ich, der ja eigentlich nur  Orfen im Teich hat, einen neuem Mitbewohner entdeckt. Hat jemand eine Idee was es sein könnte. Davon gibt es scheinbar 4 Stk. ( bis jetzt). Bin ja mal gespannt was sonst noch so auftaucht 
Gruß Hermann


----------



## jala (19. Aug. 2015)

Noch ein Foto zum Größenvergleich


----------



## ina1912 (19. Aug. 2015)

__ Goldfisch! 

lg ina


----------



## jala (20. Aug. 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> __ Goldfisch!
> 
> lg ina



Na super , dann werden es wohl bald mehr sein...
aber danke für die schnelle Antwort
Gruß Hermann


----------



## ina1912 (20. Aug. 2015)

Nur wenn Du mehr als einen hast..


----------



## jala (20. Aug. 2015)

In Nr. 32 hatte ich schon geschrieben, es sind 4 , leider.......
Gruß Hermann


----------



## ina1912 (20. Aug. 2015)

Oh, ja schon wieder vergessen. ... na dann könnte es klappen mit dem Nachwuchs!


----------



## jolantha (20. Aug. 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Oh, ja schon wieder vergessen. ... na dann könnte es klappen mit dem Nachwuchs!



Lach mich schlapp . klappt ja gut mit dem Nachwuchs . 
Als ich aber ganz am Anfang gesagt habe, Fische raus, wollte keiner was von wissen. 
Haste denn schon mal gezählt ?????


----------



## ina1912 (20. Aug. 2015)

Wieso denn Fische raus? Hermann hat sie doch sicher eingesetzt, weil er welche sehen wollte. Also zumindest die Orfen. Geburtenkontrolle wäre schon sinnvoll, zb durch Sonnenbarsch. Aber die Orfen selbst fressen Fischnachwuchs bei mir auch sehr zuverlässig weg. Aber ganz ehrlich, bei 55.000 Litern sind diese zur Zeit noch kleinen Fische allein nicht für die grüne Suppe verantwortlich!
Ich hab das Thema jetzt nochmal von Anfang bis zum Ende gelesen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der mögliche Nährstoffeintrag von aussen schon mal angesprochen wurde. Insbesondere der hintere Teichrand zeigt deutlich ein über Teichniveau liegendes Erdreich. Das wird bei jedem Regen ungebremst in den Teich laufen. Und überhängende Blätter im Überfluss, die schön im Teich vergammeln können..das scheint auch in diesem Jahr nicht anders zu sein, aber Hermann hat dazu noch nix gesagt... wie siehts aus?
lg ina


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2015)

Ina, 
Fische raus war bei mir die Folge meiner eigenen Überfüllung im Teich . 
Von meinem Nachwuchs aus 2013 waren 70 übriggeblieben, die natürlich reduziert werden mußten. 
50 habe ich verschenkt, 20 dummerweise selbst behalten, und 6 von meinem alten Stamm sind auch noch da. 
Durch die Jungspunde im Teich ist viel zu viel Unruhe im Teich, und ich glaube, mindestens 10 müssen
noch mal raus


----------



## jala (15. Sep. 2015)

Hallo und guten Abend,
ja, es wächst viel in den Teich. Da er aber seit 1990 besteht ist keine Änderung des Ufers möglich. Der Randbereich ist bewachsen und wird auch so bleiben. Ich habe aber
z.B. 2 etwa 8 Meter hohe Klettererhortensien entfernt die viel Müll in dem Teich abgelagert haben. Ansonsten rupfe ich regelmäßig das Ufer ab. .Zum Herbst wird ein Gärtner alles was zurückzuschneiden ist noch kappen
Nur ein Hailea Luftsprudler V30 ist noch dazu gekommen. Der allein kann aber nicht für die klare Sicht verantwortlich sein.
Seit 5 Wochen habe ich klare Sicht bis zum Boden. Toll ist auf der einen Seite, das Wasser ist klar, Nachteil ist, ich sehe jede Menge junger, kleiner Fische und alles  was auf dem Boden noch so ist. Ich mache auch seit der Zeit den Filter nicht mehr so häufig sauber. Ev. war ich am Anfang zu fleißig.....
Man soll ja der Natur auch Zeit geben.
Zur Info, die Anzahl der Orfen hat sich jetzt auf 15 größere Orfen  (20 - 25 cm) und ca. 50 kleinere Orfen ( 3-5 cm) verändert.  Waren aber mal über 100...
Die vor kurzem erfragten Goldfische werden allerdings immer mehr........ ( 8 _10 Stk.) die ich bislang gesehen habe 
Wie gesagt, Nachteil des klaren Wassers lollol
Gruß Hermann

Falls jemand Hilfe anbieten kann:

* defekter Link entfernt *

http://www.r-bc.eu/forum/index.php?...15&s=c68398cf340e94fe8ff53cbaebc4a9c6ed127fd5


----------



## jala (7. Aug. 2017)

Hallo und guten Tag,
nach langer Zeit mal wieder kurze Info. Teich ist ok und klar. Was ich aber bei meinem Naturagart Langzeitfilter ergänzt habe,
ist ein leeres Modul, in das ich eine Fliesfiltermatte (für die Dunstabzugshaube) gelegt habe. 
Damit bleibt eine Menge hängen und mein Teich ist nicht grün. Das Vlies kann man 3 -4 mal ausspülen und danach entsorgen.
Im Netz gibt es die Teile recht günstig. 
Auf Dauer ist das aber auch keine Lösung, somit kommt mal wieder der Tonnenfilter von Heuft aus Plaidt in die 
Diskussion. 
Im Netz gibt es ja viele Selbstbau Varianten, die einen nehmen Regentonnen, die anderen 240 L. Mülleimer etc.
Und zu den Filtermedien scheint es ja hunderte von Meinungen zu geben. 
Bei meiner Teichgröße hätte ich aber eine ganze Batterie von z.B. Mülleimer im Garten stehen...
Andere Mehrkammerfilter sind aber auch nicht klein. Eingraben ist auch keine Option, man muss den Schmodder ja auch wieder ablassen können.
Wenn jemand die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" kennt.. immer her damit.
Ich schau mal was ich sonst noch hier so im Forum finde.
Grüße 
Hermann


----------



## jala (7. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
nach langer Zeit mal wieder einige Informationen.
Ich habe einen zweiten Naturagart Langzeitfilter und vor beiden eine Regentonne mit 200 L. als Vortex.
An den beiden Ausläufen habe ich seit dem Frühling jeweils einen Damenstrumpf hängen, allerdings war er noch nicht einmal voll.
Bin mit dem Teich derzeit zufrieden.
In der Galerie habe einige neue Bilder hochgeladen.
Schöne Zeit noch 
Hermann


----------

